# How many nail polishes do you have?



## michal_cohen (Apr 26, 2006)

i have more then 40

most of them in purpel and blue

and i have a few in green,silver,gold,baby blue


----------



## Mina (Apr 26, 2006)

..lol purple

I love purple nail polish....all types of purple..light dark...

I have 25 (12 purple..lolz) nail polish and 3 clear polish


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 26, 2006)

well, i'm not really a nail polish girl b/c i chipped them easy. but i have two to my name!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 26, 2006)

i had a lot during my middle school years. now i have under 20. most are shades of pink (with some purples, peaches, and bronze colors).


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 26, 2006)

i dont know how many but i have alot of pinks and purples im not into coloring my nails black, blue or green or any other wild color. I think i grew out of that stage.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 26, 2006)

How many I have, or how many I actually still wear?

I have a lot of crazy colors left over from high school and college, but I probably have around 10 or so that I still use.


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't have many nail polishes because my nails are always acrylic but, the few that i do have to do my toes with.. are all shades of pink for the most part. I'd stay in all i have maybe 10.


----------



## lavender (Apr 27, 2006)

I used to be crazy about nail polish when I was in college. I had about 70+...and I had every color you could imagine. But now, I have less than 20. Most are shades of brown, pink and maroon.


----------



## Maja (Apr 27, 2006)

I have about 10, mostly pinks and reds.


----------



## LilDee (Apr 27, 2006)

way too many, mostly pinks, reds and browns. But I have to, as I'm a nailtech and work from home now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sophia (Apr 27, 2006)

I have only 6, but I don't like to use them a lot especially on my nails, becuase I'm bored to take care of them! He he! But I love to use them in summer especially on my toes, bright shades like red and oranges!!


----------



## bunni (Apr 27, 2006)

I have been getting into them lately, I have over 30 or so i believe, only one topaz and others are more neutral, pinks, reds, french pink, sheer, sparkly, etc. :icon_conf


----------



## misholly (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a couple of baskets full but no purple or blue ones! I have colors for my toes but mostly neutrals for the hands.


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 27, 2006)

I only have about 3 as my nails are always acrylic and alot of the time my toes are too but I have a few for my toes in the summer


----------



## LuckyMe (Apr 27, 2006)

I have probably 2 because I like to change up my colors alot so everytime I go for a fill, I just pick another different color from them.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't know; my school doesn't allow nail polish, and if we have it on, we get in trouble  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I have some for my toes since we can't wear sandals to schoool..


----------



## misholly (Apr 27, 2006)

Goodness! I had to look and see what country you live in, hummmmm...


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 28, 2006)

i'm not surprised! most catholic schools don't.

i don't have a lot at all because i never use nail polish really.


----------



## Mina (Apr 28, 2006)

Mybe i thinnk you go to religious school. That's why.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 28, 2006)

I live in the U.S.; it's just that private schools are strict.


----------



## Leony (Apr 29, 2006)

I think I have more than 10.


----------



## LVA (Apr 29, 2006)

i used to wear nail polishes , then i stopped and started wearing acrylics .... now i don't wear anything ....

i realli want a clear nail polish that will stay on and not chip and doesn't yellow my nails ... does Mac have one ?


----------



## LVA (Apr 29, 2006)

omg ... i never knew private schools were so strict ?!


----------



## Liz (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm.. i have about 20. i'm not a big nailpolish fan, cause i'm always washing my hands or typing, so i don't like when they get chipped. i use it more on my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pauline (Apr 29, 2006)

I must own about 25 nail polishes and treatments all by OPI. I store them in the fridge to keep them cool and prevent them going all sticky.


----------



## LVA (Apr 29, 2006)

o ... i place eye gels/creams and lipsticks, liners in the fridge .. but i never thought about doing it w/nail polish


----------



## canelita (May 11, 2006)

I had possibly every color there is but in a recently clean up I trow them out, they were old, now I got 7 and will start building my collection, I don't use color on my nails my the toes are always happy colored.


----------



## junell (May 11, 2006)

I have about 40 and 30 or so of them are OPI. I store my OPI in the fridge which shows the importance of my polish! LOL!! :yay:


----------



## blackmettalic (May 11, 2006)

10-30 (since I have a kit with a lot of mini ones), but I generally am wearing nude polish now and trying to grow my nails out. I have it on my toes now and that's it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (May 23, 2006)

I have about 30 or so, none of which I wear. I have Revlon, Rimmel, Sinful Colors, MAC and Maybelline Colorama.


----------



## karrieann (May 23, 2006)

Oh I probably have 20 or so. Lots of pinks and sheers. Those colors seem to be less noticable when they chip.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 23, 2006)

Edit: I now have four to my name!


----------



## Kelly (May 23, 2006)

Ummmm too many! I bet I've got like 50 give or take. But never enough...does that make sense? I'm always buying a new color. It's like me cheap treat for myself. Plus have 3 daughters, so we've got quite a collection going (I go dig in their stash once and a while too).....yikes and makeup and man....girls are high maintenance!

I tend to keep mine too long too, and go to use it and go ewwwee....then I thin it out with a little nail polish remover and sometimes the are back to good as new again. Only use a small amount (drop or 2) of nail polish remover at a time though.

OPI is my all out favorite nail polish. Hey, Hi and welcome to MakeupTalk junelle, I'm Kelly. Another OPI lover.


----------



## mabelwan (May 23, 2006)

yeah. I studied in private school in M'sia and nail polish is forbitting and I did the same as you.

Btw, I own less than 10 nail polishes now and most of them are in light shades.


----------



## semantje (May 23, 2006)

not many i think like 3 or 4, all natural pastel colors


----------



## SierraWren (May 23, 2006)

One. I'm a clear nail woman,I guess.


----------



## Luvly (May 23, 2006)

i have about 3..

one is a neutral pinkish color, another is a coral pink and white(so i can do french tips on myself). other than those i have 2 other ones w/ a thin brush so i can draw designs.


----------



## joybelle (May 24, 2006)

I have 2. I can't wear it to work because of the health codes. I own a restaurant. They say it can chip off in the food.


----------



## KellyB (May 24, 2006)

I have one clear polish and that's it.


----------



## Aquilah (May 24, 2006)

Right now I probably only have about 10, but I use to have almost 40 or so. I'm in the process of rebuilding my collection. I've been bad about it, but I normally give myself a mini pedicure weekly and use a new color every week. I rotate them out so I never use the same color within a month of the last time I used it.


----------



## junell (May 24, 2006)

Hi Kelly and thanks for the warm welcome  I'm looking forward to getting new tips about make-up and meeting new people.


----------



## David (Nov 20, 2006)

Nail polish is my weakness. I buy soooo much, I have bottles that I haven't used yet. My toes are always polished in dark reds, and I wear more pastel colors on my nails. I try to stay away from cosmetic counters when shopping, because I'm a nail polish fanatic. I've never really counted.


----------



## sweet_lydi (Nov 25, 2006)

i have only 15, most of them in pink or beige


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Dec 1, 2006)

i have a lot,,but most of them are black..it's my favourate colour


----------



## lady.stardust (Dec 24, 2006)

I have around 12-15, most of which I use (reasonably) regularly.


----------



## Amandine (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh man, I am obsessed with nail polish. Its actually quite disgusting. I'm not going to go through and count them all, but here are ball park averages:

OPI - 120+ (I got a large percentage of these from lots on ebay)

Essie - 40

China Glaze - 30

Revlon - 40 (75% from the dollar store)

Maybelline - 60 (90% from the dollar store)

Elizabeth Arden - 25

Misc Brands - 20

Part of the obsession is that I went to a prep school in high school and was only allowed to wear "natural" colors. So for the majority of college I wore red nail polish on short squared of nails as a bit of rebellion. Since then I have embraced the rainbow and have tons of colors.


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 24, 2006)

holy molly.......I just counted and I have over 100!!! eek!! I have every colour imaginable!! I like to put bright colours like orange, blue, lime green, neon pink....on my toes in the summer!!! I mostly wear neutrals on my fingers b/c of work but I will wear deep, deep reds or browns or whatever on the weekends but it's a pain to take it off!!!


----------



## ivette (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm not a big nail polish person. i'd say maybe about 10, if that.


----------



## Tropicia (Dec 25, 2006)

I think I have about 30 -&gt;... Some of them are really old and dry but I don't want to throw them away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a nailpolish addict.


----------



## kewlgal (Dec 28, 2006)

I think I have about 20, mostly pink shades... I hardly use them now...


----------



## xdeadgiveaway (Jan 12, 2007)

I have about 20 bottles; I used to have more, but I threw out some that are just too old and dried up. I usually just use the same colors (black, red, hot pink, bright orange, clear with glitter) over and over again, though.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 12, 2007)

Just 5, but they're all classy, timeless, versatile colors for all seasons. I'm not into wacky colors anymore like green and purple and blue.


----------



## gatorificus (Jan 12, 2007)

I have one nude color (a very sheer pink), two hot pinks, one cherry/corally red, one classic red, one vamp, one black, and one silver.

So that's 8 total (not including topcoat, basecoat, etc.)


----------



## shiran (Jan 14, 2007)

in high school i used to buy 2 new nail polishes a week but now i have a lot less about 7 red, black white, gold and pinks which i don't use that much now that my nails are short.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 15, 2007)

Hmm I have under 20 I'd say. Mostly reds and pinks!


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 15, 2007)

Well I own more than 20, I haven't counted them though but I have too many of the same shades... Doesn't that happen to you? Whenever I buy a nail polish I go home to realize that I already had a very similar one.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Jan 17, 2007)

I would say I have about 22-25 but 10 of them are from the Joan Rivers mini collection. I just bought two more bottles of polish from ebay that should arrive this week.


----------



## iziunek (Jan 17, 2007)

I have about 30-40. Mostly reds(love it), purple, beige.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmm, I would say I have over 30. I have some at my rents and I have most of 'em at my bfs house. He likes red so thats what I mainly wear.


----------



## annne88 (Jan 27, 2007)

*I have 58. all are opi nail polishes mosly in shades of red, purple and lighter colors. But i'm selling lots of them coz i didnt realize that I have doubles.*


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 27, 2007)

_I have around 30. In all diffrent colors._


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 4, 2007)

i think i have about 15..reds,pinks,browns like golden and some clear coats


----------



## katja (Feb 9, 2007)

Seven. :glasses:


----------



## StressedJess (Feb 12, 2007)

close to 200, but I am a nail tech, so I dont think that counts LOL


----------



## gwen-stefani (Feb 14, 2007)

I know this is going to sound really crazy and you all with problebly think im weird but I dont own a single finger nail polish. because I never paint my nails. ive painted them in the past before with various different brands of finger nail polish and every single one Ive used has always chiped off, Its like I could NEVER seem to find a decent finger nail polish that wouldnt chip off on me, And I just hated it. So after that I decided not to waste my time and money on them anymore.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think you're weird!

I only have one clear polish, which I haven't really used. I don't like to grow my nails much, and I'm really bad at grooming them so... I just leave them be.


----------



## itsoktoblush (Feb 25, 2007)

I have about 320 different colors, but I'm a manicurist and I just had to do inventory for my salon, that is the only reason why I know i have that many. To many if you ask me, but I have to have a variety to please my clients. I'm an addict i keep buying them. I only use O.P.I though.


----------



## macuphead (Mar 1, 2007)

like 11 they are all by opi


----------



## mickey1962 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have about 45 - most OPI, then Essie, then Creative Nail. I really like the OPI colors though - they all enhance my skin tone.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 1, 2007)

I have 10. They're mostly pink or red, with a silver &amp; black thrown in.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't paint my nails anymore since I got a job in a kitchen where you wear gloves, and it completely takes the polish off..and it's not allowed anyways.

But I still paint my toes, I only have a few colors..pinks and reds and clear.


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 2, 2007)

I have about 10 of them, mostly sheer pinks from Essie and OPI.

I only recently started painting my nails in the last year or so because I finally stopped biting my nails for good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Venezia (Apr 8, 2007)

I have around 200 and counting.

I teach nailart so while Im always adding, they also get used up pretty quickly.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 19, 2007)

not enough...!

i need more :]


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 19, 2007)

I had to go look...LOL

I have seven on my dressing table.

a silvery/green

a shiny melon

an iridescent(pink)

clear top coat

2 pinks

a red

I have a few more in a drawer.

I'm going to go thru them.

two whites

black

a saddle shoes kit I got free from work(black and white)

2 clears

an iridesent(blue)

golds

red

a sea inspired collection from

Revlon I bought some years ago. (note to self..-throw away)


----------



## clwkerric (May 19, 2007)

Holy shit, I have too many to count! I LOVE nail polish!


----------



## dcole710 (May 19, 2007)

when i started reading this thread i had 37. Pretty much all similar shades of pinks, corals, and reds. I had to get up and throw some away and I am now down to 13.


----------



## raineywife (May 20, 2007)

*19*

I polish my toes mostly - stays for weeks. I rarely polish fingers.


----------

